# Shuttle from Cancun Airport to Westin Lagunamar



## Dsauer1 (May 4, 2012)

We will be at WLV in June for two weeks and have never been there before. What are the preferred modes of transportation from the airport to the resort?
I understand that the Westin does not have a shuttle but can arrange one.
Also, do you advise us to get a sufficient amount of Mexican currency before leaving? The Westin website indicates a limited ability to exchange currency and exchanges require relinquishing our passport. Seems a bit excessive and we have traveled all over the world.


----------



## clsmit (May 4, 2012)

You can get money at any bank ATM in the area. This is a tourist town. You'll only need pesos for cabs, tips, and the bus, really. Everywhere else takes credit cards. (And you can probably tip the shuttle driver in dollars if you don't get money at the airport.)

The Westin pre-arranged shuttle is a good option, or you can work with companies like entertainment-plus.net or others that people on this forum recommend. Pre-arrangement is easier than other options in Cancun.


----------



## Sea Six (May 5, 2012)

We got $200 worth of pesos at the front desk, and it turned out to be more than we needed for a week.  I used pesos where I didn't have to, just to get rid of them before we left.  There was no fee, and I certainly did not have to relinquish my passport. The exchange rate they gave me was even a little better than I saw posted at other places around town.


----------



## bryanphunter (May 5, 2012)

Dsauer said:


> I understand that the Westin does not have a shuttle but can arrange one.



We used USA Transfers for our shuttle to and from the airport.  They are highly rated.  We did the option of stopping at Wal-mart on the way to the Westin for groceries.

Just remember to get your luggage and don't stop until you completely exit the airport thru the double glass doors.  People will hassle you before exiting the airport for timeshare presentations, activities, and shuttles.  They are just trying to scam people.  The legit shuttle representatives are waiting right OUTSIDE the airport.


----------



## Detailor (May 5, 2012)

We've used Brant Boston's transfer service and have been very happy with them.  The web site is http://www.entertainment-plus.net/transfers/cancun-transfers.asp.  I can't remember if he owns USA Tranfers or is just in a business relationship with them.  We've also used this service to take us to (and back from) the Xcaret eco park a couple of times and  that worked out well, too.

Dick Taylor


----------

